# New youtube app



## caryrae73 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have been playing around with the new youetube app after the new spring update. One thing I can't figure out is when you go to say featured and it shows the different playlists like YouTube Trends, it says it has 2767 videos. How do go in and see a list of the videos? I have tried to figure it out but can't, maybe it's because I use a Harmony remote.


----------



## Blacknotice (Mar 29, 2010)

I feel you. i lost my ability to go through my subscriptions individually


----------



## jakerome (Nov 29, 2002)

Yup. Playing around with YouTube today. The old app, it worked fine with 2 HUGE issues: awful video quality & favorites/ playlists were busted. Otherwise, I liked the interface.

Now, what do we get? AWESOME video quality. Favorites/ Playlists FINALLY work. THat's the good. The bad...

1) Terribly slow.
2) Normal remote control functions no longer work.
3) No ability to find individual subscriptions. None, zip zilch zero. It's as if the folks at YouTube aren't familiar with how real people watch YouTube. We don't "subscribe" to channels because we plan to watch those hundreds of videos in sequence. We use them as shortcuts. At least we used to. Subscriptions & friends link are now totally useless.
4) Autoplay the first item in a playlist is annoying. Again, the logic is impeccably awful.

So thanks Google engineers. You've now completely ruined my ability to easily browse for friends videos on YouTube. Now, anytime I want to watch a video, I pretty much need to open up my web browser, search for a particular video I want to watch, and add it to a playlist. It's hard to emphasize what a stupid watchflow that is.

Damnit.

I've been begging TiVo to improve video quality & fix playlists for 5 years. We now have an update that addresses that and eviscerates every other useful function. So terribly disappointing. Total fail. The app is clearly designed so people are shoehorned into using YouTube the way Google Executives dream about, as if they're just one force-fed TiVo app away from the big leagues.

Throw it out Google. Start over. Design an app targeted to the way people ACTUALLY use YouTube, and stop outputting crap designed to funnel users into some theoretical future. It's terrible. It won't work. Fewer people will watch YouTube. 

I'll say this, I may watch YouTube more or less than before. But I simply won't ever browse for anything to watch using the new app. 

There's a terrible irony here, because the way Netflix worked before forced you to set up the Instant Watch queue from a computer, which wasn't so terrible for 30 minute programs. On YouTube less used playlists were broken but the discovery/bookmark (subscriptions) mechanism was fairly robust. Which made sense for short-form video. Now on Netflix we can add to our Instant Queue. That's nice, not critical but nice. Meanwhile, on YouTube, we're new practically forced to visit the website and set up playlists. Which is inane for short-form video.

Two thumbs way down, with props for FINALLY enabling decent quality video about 5 years after it should've been in place.


----------



## Stevesreed (Jun 24, 2002)

I can't believe they messed up the interface this badly. The only way I've been able to to watch videos in my favorites list is by starting with the first video and skipping to the next continuously until I get to the video I want. 

Not only is that awkward, its just plane wrong as basic playback functionality. It forces you to watch the newest video first no matter what. If you put in a video in three parts, it plays them back to you last part first.

Please tell me I'm doing something wrong, and there is a mode that just gives me a list of my favorites and lets me pick one to play...


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

I don't want to crap on the effort, but yeah, this is pretty terrible to use.


----------



## Stevesreed (Jun 24, 2002)

Ah, I figure out how to at least see my favorites playlist. I have to start playing the first video, then hit pause, then press down for info, then down again for related videos and down again for current play list.

I will obviously not be using my Tivo for YouTube viewing. And since the Netflix app is still not as nice as the one on my Apple TV, Tivo nothing more than a basic DVR for me. Just used for recording and playing back broadcast TV.


----------



## jakerome (Nov 29, 2002)

One Box. 2 years later, promise unfulfilled. Tomorrow I accept reality and buy an Apple TV. Not abandoning TiVo, but one less reason to recommend the service.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Navigation is convoluted in this YouTube application. Although at least there is HD now. It does make it more difficult than needed to see my subscriptions. And it's not as as responsive as I would like.


----------



## timatkn (Oct 1, 2010)

jakerome said:


> One Box. 2 years later, promise unfulfilled. Tomorrow I accept reality and buy an Apple TV. Not abandoning TiVo, but one less reason to recommend the service.


Love my TIVO for what it is, a DVR. I recently gave up on all the extras and bought and Apple TV. I could get my TIVO to transfer videos directly from computer or from itunes and watch on TV but it was a PITA. Could never get my photos to show consistently on the TIVO. With the Apple TV that is all very simple now. Then I noticed how much easier netflix and youtube were, I basically just use my TIVO as a DVR now  imagine that.... I do like I can transfer videos from TIVO to my iMac. Not unhappy wiht TIVO, just isn't going to be the one box I was hoping when I got it.

T


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

I was hoping for better. Guess I'll just have to use my apple tv for YouTube.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

Bighouse said:


> I was hoping for better.


I was just hoping for "not worse". Other than picture quality, though, it didn't meet that expectation.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

Stevesreed said:


> I can't believe they messed up the interface this badly. The only way I've been able to to watch videos in my favorites list is by starting with the first video and skipping to the next continuously until I get to the video I want.


When the first video is playing, you can hit the down arrow 2 or 3 times, and it will bring up the thumbnails of all the favorited videos that you can scroll through horizontally. However, be careful using up/down because it can be slow to respond, and you may end up exiting to the previous screen once it applies all the clicks that it has buffered. It's pretty much like navigating the menus while using one of those drunk driving simulators that slows your reaction time.


----------



## caryrae73 (Dec 1, 2008)

TerpBE said:


> When the first video is playing, you can hit the down arrow 2 or 3 times, and it will bring up the thumbnails of all the favorited videos that you can scroll through horizontally. However, be careful using up/down because it can be slow to respond, and you may end up exiting to the previous screen once it applies all the clicks that it has buffered. It's pretty much like navigating the menus while using one of those drunk driving simulators that slows your reaction time.


You can press the right or left arrow while video is playing too. I was hoping to see the list of videos without having play the 1st video.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

The new Netflix app = epic fail.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

gweempose said:


> The new Netflix app = epic fail.


Blame Netflix. It is their design.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

gweempose said:


> The new Netflix app = epic fail.


If it's an "epic fail" then the Netflix apps on other devices have failed also. Since the Netflix application on the TiVo is now consistent with the Netflix app on most other devices.(except for the native resolution output capability of the TiVo)


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I hate this "epic fail"- It is way overused. Do people understand what "epic" or "fail" even mean? This is more "strangely problematic" or "confusingly erratic" or even "clumsy".

Anyhow, do you mean youtube? I would leave netflix out of this thread, as they already have their own. There, comments are apparently being compiled to share with netflix.

Have the youtube implementations on other devices started at this level and improved over time? Or does Google write an app and leave alone for long periods of time? Who should comments/complaints be sent to?


----------



## news4me2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Link to a YouTube overview on how to use the "YouTube on TV" app:

http://support.google.com/youtube/bin/static.py?hl=en&guide=1750796&page=guide.cs

They also have a live mock up of the "YouTube on TV" app where you can navigate thru the various features/screens: http://www.youtube.com/leanback


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

I really thought the new interface sucked. I found it harder to use, didn't look as good (I don't like the color scheme), and can't figure out what it does that the older interface didn't do.

It also felt slower.

Maybe I just have to take more time with it.


----------



## caryrae73 (Dec 1, 2008)

news4me2 said:


> They also have a live mock up of the "YouTube on TV" app where you can navigate thru the various features/screens: http://www.youtube.com/leanback


Seems to work a little better on the mock up then on the TiVo. They are not quite the same. That must be for TV's with the TiVo app on them.

Couple other little things not on the new app at least hasn't worked for me. On the old version when you did a search and were using the on screen keyboard you could press the >> button for a space and the << button to delete last character you typed, doesn't seem to work on new app. Also when you do search for videos you can't just page down or up on the listed videos to go through them faster, you can only push the arrow up or down and go through one at a time, you could do that on the old version.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

I am glad to hear others saying exactly what I was thinking when I tried to use the YouTube app. The controls and navigation are just horrible. Add slow/unresponsive to the cryptic controls and that makes it even worse.

I *love* the improved video and sound quality.... but find the new interface beyond disappointing. I doubt I will ever use it.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I wonder what the Tivo engineers think? I bet there was a lot of quiet mumbling going on!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

zalusky said:


> I wonder what the Tivo engineers think? I bet there was a lot of quiet mumbling going on!


Remember that Google designed the app, not TiVo. We don't know how much the two worked together on the design (if at all).


----------



## severe (Dec 12, 2009)

crxssi said:


> Remember that Google designed the app, not TiVo. We don't know how much the two worked together on the design (if at all).


I thought that was his point. It's likely they saw Google's work before we did.

Want to add that I'm unhappy and confused with the app as well. Such a shame considering the video quality has improved as much as it has.

By the way, who's idea was horizontal scrolling to begin with? I've never been a fan in _any_ UI. It's just unnatural. Lists/scrolling should be laid out in a vertical fashion, in my opinion.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

This is probably why TiVo has been so clear on indicating who wrote the app. They were not in the drivers seat on it, to be sure.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> This is probably why TiVo has been so clear on indicating who wrote the app. They were not in the drivers seat on it, to be sure.


That's the exact same feeling I got! And, I wonder if they intentionally make things less perfect than they could be so you'll consider only using your computer for youtubing and making their advertisers end up paying for more as, from what I can see, they really don't benefit from any advertiser revenue on the Tivo UI....do they?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I tried to use the YouTube thing on my Premiere and finally gave up. I got the authorize screen and went online and punched in the authorization code. Tivo said it was good, but then when I try to do anything I just end up with a 'no video signal' banner on my TV screen. 

Oh well, as long as the Tivo does its Tivo things I won't complain. My only wish, under the photocs, etc, thing is that I wish it had Flickr. Looks like Google has a monopoly on these features.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

zalusky said:


> I wonder what the Tivo engineers think? I bet there was a lot of quiet mumbling going on!


I imagine it went like this:

Tivo Engineer: "Ummm.... yeah... about that... Can you guys like make it clear we didn't write this thing"

Tivo Marketer: "Sure, we'll put 'new youtube experience _by google_' in our press release"

Tivo Engineer:


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

smbaker said:


> I imagine it went like this:
> 
> Tivo Engineer: "Ummm.... yeah... about that... Can you guys like make it clear we didn't write this thing"
> 
> ...




I hope they filed their TPS report!


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I also am not happy with the new YouTube app.

While the video RESOLUTION is much higher, the lack of ANY buffering means the video spits and sputters to the point of being unwatchable unless ALL other network activity on my network stops. Its not a matter of bandwidth either, its just other network activity on the network.

Makes the videos, once you find them in that awful interface, impossible to watch. 

Tried watching a few vids with the wife last night and it was a COMPLETE FAILURE. Even pausing the video does not build the buffer, it simply quits downloading. USELESS and very poorly programmed.

Not one of Google or Tivos better efforts.

So, YouTube goes from not that great to useless. Thanks Tivo.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've had no issue at all watching any you tube videos in HD. They were nice and smooth when playing. Even when playing on multiple TiVos concurrently. The issue I have is navigation of the Youtube UI.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

I've got all the same complaints as everyone else, plus another .

I don't see how I can easily get to my "Watch Later" content. I've got about 60 clips stored in that list. "Watch Later" doesn't show on TiVo, and doesn't act like a regular YouTube playlist on the site, and I can't see any way to access these videos, short of clicking on each one and either favorite-ing or adding it to a regular playlist. I use the watch later feature because it's easier when I run across youtube video embeds on random sites, as opposed to clicking through then adding to a playlist, since there's an icon right on the player.

Any suggestions for easy workarounds? I don't mind hitting the laptop up to move things around, but there doesn't seem to be any way to 'bulk move' the lot of them at once.

/edit: Ahh, found it. Start one of the videos playing from your "watch later" list on the youtube website. The list will show up as a bar at the bottom of the screen. There's an *Options* button on the right hand of the bar. Clicking that gives an option "*Save as a new playlist*". It seems it also matters how you get to the video: Clicking my username on the top right showed the set of playlists I've created, including also watch later. Clicking play all gave me the bottom bar. But from the youtube.com homepage, a little but underneath the blue "+ Browse Channels" button, is a link for "Watch Later", starting one of the videos in that area did not give the bottom bar. _Inconsistent_ seems to be a running theme here.


----------



## Derek Nickel (Oct 7, 2003)

I agree. The new YouTube app is unintuitive and confusing. I think they choose glitz over usability. It&#8217;s almost as bad Sony&#8217;s XMB.


----------



## Lars_J (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah, I'm coming to realize that the Youtube UI is a giant step backwards. It looks snazzy, and it is GREAT to finally be able to see HD qualityvideo, but it just doesn't mesh with the TiVo UI at all.

My two biggest complaints:
- When going into 'favorites' or 'my uploads' lists, it just starts playing the 1st (or newest) video directly. Why not give me a list to start with, like any other reasonable UI would? - Can you imagine if you were on the TiVo home screen, selected 'My Shows', and it just started playing the last recorded show? That would be *HORRIBLE*. And it is horrible here too.

- Navigating back to where I came from (my youtube) is iffy at best. I tried UP, LEFT, SELECT, whatever. CLEAR and TiVo home works, but then I have lost where I was and I have to start over. I still cannot figure out how to get back from 'favorites' (where the 1st clip auto-starts) to where I picked it originally.

If these navigation issues are addressed, I would be much happier.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The new YouTube app sucks.


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

It is even worse, if that is possible, than old the first generation HD menus. The new interface makes I feel like I'm trying to run Windows 7 on a 486 computer with 32 MB of RAM. Slow doesn't even begin to approach how painful it is to use. Did anyone even try this on a REAL Tivo before releasing it? 

"A" one thousand one, one thousand two, ......list populates, "B" one thousand one, one thousand two .....list populates, "C" one thousand one, one thousand two ......list populates. Left arrow and forget about it. I'm heading towards my quad core desktop to view a video sometime this century. 

How about giving us the ability to turn off the video previews of every video it thinks I'm interested in while I painfully spell out a search!


----------



## Richard Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

"The new interface makes I feel like I'm trying to run Windows 7 on a 486 computer with 32 MB of RAM."

If you think about it, that's pretty much all a Premiere is.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

E. Norma Stitz said:


> "The new interface makes I feel like I'm trying to run Windows 7 on a 486 computer with 32 MB of RAM."
> 
> If you think about it, that's pretty much all a Premiere is.


Actually, no. It is Linux on a 400Mhz dual core MIPS3264 with 512MB DDR2 RAM. It is a really weak CPU as far as desktop computers go (as a comparison, my two year old Linux desktop has approximately 5000% more CPU power and my year old Linux tablet has 400% more CPU power). Despite a great OS, when you combine a weak CPU with a Flash interface and the need to constantly get stuff off TiVo's servers, you end up with a slow interface.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Yep, this new app is very slow. I have to keep stopping the video in order to buffer more. It's terrible that I have to keep doing this just to watch one video.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

It does make you wonder about Google quality?


----------



## Richard Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

crxssi said:


> It is a really weak CPU as far as desktop computers go...


Um, I think that was my point.


----------



## marqattacks (Jan 10, 2012)

I bought the slide remote so I could use the YouTube app (for one) a lot easier. Now I just use my Xbox to search for YouTube videos.


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

Seems all of the Tivo interfaces, including this new Youtube VI, puts user input below updating the the video thumbnails. Should be reversed. plus change the freaking poor font for the search letters, talk about hard to see! Almost makes the Slide keyboard the only option for searches.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

DonaldBurns65144 said:


> Almost makes the Slide keyboard the only option for searches.


Just make sure you don't hit the "Clear" button when you want to clear the text field.


----------



## arizon (Apr 16, 2010)

Arcady said:


> The new YouTube app sucks.


Agreed. I wish that Tivo would allow both versions of Netflix and YouTube to be available as follows:

Netflix by Netflix
YouTube by Google
Netflix by Tivo
YouTube by Tivo

That way people could use the app they like best. I also hate having to wait the 30 seconds it takes to download. There should be a version number and both new apps should be stored on the Tivo after the first download and only re-downloaded for new versions. I don't care if I lose the capability to store one new HD sitcom....


----------



## alokkola (Apr 18, 2006)

I was wishing for a "better" interface for Youtube subscriptions but after this update, I wish I could roll it back. I don't know who is to blame for not giving a list of subscriptions. Google engineers may have created it but how could Tivo let it pass through??
:down::down::down:


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

arizon said:


> Agreed. I wish that Tivo would allow both versions of Netflix and YouTube to be available as follows:
> 
> Netflix by Netflix
> YouTube by Google
> ...


i pulled up my netflix app on my PS3 yesterday and it loads in the same amount of time the Tivo one does


----------



## PeteB (Jan 8, 2004)

Does the new Google YouTube app track or gather any information and send it to google? That IS their specialty...


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I can't figure out how to to get back to the search function after watching a video. I can use search and the video plays. Once it is over I have no idea how to get back to the search box again. The only thing I can do it exit the app and restart it. I am sure I am missing something. Can someone please enlighten me?


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I have access to youtube several ways and this new app is awful, just awful. Very slow to load and poor navigation through favorites come to mind. Check out the boxee box youtube app for a proper way to view youtube


----------



## RTPGiants (Mar 12, 2007)

Add another person who finds this app terrible. The individual subscription episode feature being missing is killer.

What's worse is LG changed their app to the same as this awful one. I guess it's Google's fault really but wow just wow.


----------



## ajergo (Feb 20, 2002)

I agree that this new You Tube App that Google supplied on TiVo is an Epic Fail. Other than the one improvement of giving you HD menu's, the interface is totally confusing and not at all like other TiVo functions.

Is there any overall guide that details how to use this new You Tube interface. Perhaps once I learn more on how to use it, it will make more sense.

Why did I have to link it to my You Tube account on my PC ... I did that and used the activation code, but I am not sure what that does for me. Can I somehow select You Tube video's on my PC and then get those to easily pop up on the TiVo YouTube UI ?


----------



## lark1000 (Sep 16, 2004)

Cant wait for the next Tivo survey email! The old Youtube interface was horrible but it worked a lot better than this new one and with a lot more options...basic options at that! Now not even the basic ones are there! Would help to have some kind of beep when a button is pressed also. Doesnt have to be the trademark Tivo beep but something so we know the button press took. Instead nothing happens, then it catches up on all the button presses I did as I waited for the first one to do something...grr!


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Consider using the App with the YouTube Remote (Android App) or iOS as your controller. This will require you to Pair the second screen device. I find the app is very usable once I have the second screen device. Its actually a pleasure to use compared to navigating onscreen.










There is one issue which requires you to re-pair the second screen device every time you launch the App.


----------



## lark1000 (Sep 16, 2004)

sbiller said:


> Consider using the App with the YouTube Remote (Android App) or iOS as your controller. This will require you to Pair the second screen device. I find the app is very usable once I have the second screen device. Its actually a pleasure to use compared to navigating onscreen.
> 
> There is one issue which requires you to re-pair the second screen device every time you launch the App.


I did that also but it doesnt seem to be much more in the way of options than going through the Tivo, mostly being able to view your subscriptions list and not a jumbled list of videos from those you are subscribed to. If you want to see "superbobs" uploaded videos and none of the others im subscribed to, how do I do that? Seems there is no way anymore on either device


----------



## lark1000 (Sep 16, 2004)

Anyone know of an official tutorial by youtube on this thing? Everywhere I have looked online (and youtube) for one seems to only have previous versions


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I wanted to watch a 30-episode series on the YouTube app last night. Since that would have been a lot of searching (and the search wasn't yielding the same results as my Mac or iPad) I looked for a better way.

I finally figured out I could add each episode to a playlist, in order, from the iPad. Subscriptions didn't work 

So I had to find each episode, add it, then go watch it.

It worked but it wasn't the most elegant solution.

I would have hoped for a better way.

But I really don't mind the simplified look of the UI. And the video quality was very good.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

lark1000 said:


> I did that also but it doesnt seem to be much more in the way of options than going through the Tivo, mostly being able to view your subscriptions list and not a jumbled list of videos from those you are subscribed to. If you want to see "superbobs" uploaded videos and none of the others im subscribed to, how do I do that? Seems there is no way anymore on either device


The subscriptions are organized as folders within the App or iOS browser. You can just select "superbobs" folder and see all of his uploaded videos. Than you just select whichever one you want to see and it begins playing on your TiVo.

Here are some screenshots from my iPad of the steps to access a specific users subscriptions.

Here is the main screen from the iPad.










When you select "Subscriptions" you are presented with thumbnails of your subscription list.










If I choose Zatz Not Funny! I get a list of his uploaded videos.










If I choose TiVo I get a list of their uploaded videos.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

lark1000 said:


> Anyone know of an official tutorial by youtube on this thing? Everywhere I have looked online (and youtube) for one seems to only have previous versions


Here is a tutorial. Not "Official" but it works essentially the same way as shown in this video.


----------



## lark1000 (Sep 16, 2004)

sbiller said:


> The subscriptions are organized as folders within the App or iOS browser. You can just select "superbobs" folder and see all of his uploaded videos. Than you just select whichever one you want to see and it begins playing on your TiVo.
> 
> Here are some screenshots from my iPad of the steps to access a specific users subscriptions.
> 
> ...


Hmm, are those views also possible on the Tivo version? I cant see the point of those shots unless I have an ipod and planning to watch on one


----------



## lark1000 (Sep 16, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> I wanted to watch a 30-episode series on the YouTube app last night. Since that would have been a lot of searching (and the search wasn't yielding the same results as my Mac or iPad) I looked for a better way.
> 
> I finally figured out I could add each episode to a playlist, in order, from the iPad. Subscriptions didn't work
> 
> ...


I kinda see where you are going with this. In a way its not much different from how the Netflix app worked previously to this new one. You add everything onto a playlist from the computer, then you see the list in that order on Tivo and watch it. Ill take that for youtube over this current new crappy setup!

Maybe its my lack of Youtube knowledge, but I never mess with playlists before. I found where you create a new list and name it but I cant find out how you add other youtube vids to it?


----------



## tron1977 (Jan 15, 2009)

sbiller said:


> There is one issue which requires you to re-pair the second screen device every time you launch the App.


Yeah, I though the pairing was AWESOME. Until I quit and went back in... and had to re-pair. Sucks.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

The layout isn't intuitive at all. Let's say you want to search for something. You go "down" to get to the search option, but then what? Do you hit "select"? "Right"? "Right and then select"?

I usually do all of the above and eventually get to the search menu, but since it takes several seconds to respond to the button presses, I'm not actually sure which one got me there.


----------



## lark1000 (Sep 16, 2004)

TerpBE said:


> The layout isn't intuitive at all. Let's say you want to search for something. You go "down" to get to the search option, but then what? Do you hit "select"? "Right"? "Right and then select"?
> 
> I usually do all of the above and eventually get to the search menu, but since it takes several seconds to respond to the button presses, I'm not actually sure which one got me there.


Yeah the button response time compares to what plagued the Tivo Premiere up to the last service update which finally fixed it a few months ago.

Its definitely not user or casual friendly though! The only use I can find with it is to create playlists on the computer that are titled the same as the subscriptions I have. Then add all the items from each subscription into the same named playlists. That way, those playlists show up individually through the Youtube app on Tivo. Yeah its a lot of extra steps than what you would think is necessary but its not much different from how the Netflix app was on Tivo before this new version.


----------



## SpikeDad (Apr 26, 2003)

Both the Youtube and Netflix apps are GARBAGE. That could be excusable except that they're garbage in different ways since Tivo allow Google and Netflix to write their OWN apps.

I cannot get my brain around this decision. To allow options to be included in the Tivo OS that don't comply with the standards of Tivo operation that have been consistent forever.

Just seeing the 2 different keyboard pickers made me insane.

I'm just thankful for my AppleTV2 which provides an easy to use, consistent and top quality method to access both of these services. I am just waiting for the Apple TV to be introduced and I hope upon hope it includes a DVR function so I can trash my Tivo at long last.


----------



## lark1000 (Sep 16, 2004)

I havent messed too much with the new Tivo app but from what I can tell, it seems to be pretty much the same as how its on PS3 and other items. It also seems to have and do everything it should, am I missing something? Yeah the standard Tivo OS functions dont seem to work with it but I can get over that. But is there something else about the new app im missing that everyone is having?

The Youtube app, its stuff like that which makes me wonder what things were like at the headquarters and at the R&D department. Someone at some point looked at the completed version of this app and said "Yep, weve got something here! Its perfect and everyone will love it! We are going to rule the world with this creation!! Its now gold, send it to the world and await the praise!"...or something in that manner ;-). So did they not even notice all the probs and limitations that such a bad creation has??


----------



## EdR (Oct 19, 2003)

Also, if you search and play a video in the search list, when that video finishes it automatically starts playing the next video in the list - no way to get back to search or menu that I can find.

Do they even test their apps. Have they heard of beta testers?


----------



## ajergo (Feb 20, 2002)

To get back to the Search menu, you have to first press Play button and then press the up arrow on your TiVo remote. I know it makes no sense at all. Everything is totally counter intuitive. To make matters worse, there is no documentation that I know of that spells out exactly how to navigate this new You Tube App that Google wrote.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

SpikeDad said:


> Both the Youtube and Netflix apps are GARBAGE. That could be excusable except that they're garbage in different ways since Tivo allow Google and Netflix to write their OWN apps.
> 
> I cannot get my brain around this decision. To allow options to be included in the Tivo OS that don't comply with the standards of Tivo operation that have been consistent forever.
> 
> Just seeing the 2 different keyboard pickers made me insane.


I couldn't agree more. After patiently waiting for an update to both apps, I'm disappointed to see that both have taken a step BACKWARDS from their poor initial state!

Some observations from my very first use:


There is a long delay on startup.
There is no sound feedback for remote button presses, in the menus or in the on-screen keyboard.
The keyboard is very laggy, made even worse by the lack of audio feedback. The "normal" lag is interspersed with even longer pauses as it searches for results on your partial entry, so that even the lag delay isn't predictable.
Channel-up and channel-down don't page through the results.
Two minutes into the video, I tried using the 7-second skipback to hear something again, and it went back to the beginning of the video instead.
Going "left" to exit out of the video and go back to the results (the normal TiVo convention) doesn't work.
I hit the Clear button to go back to the results instead, and the screen turned black and stayed that way until I hit the TiVo button to go back to the main menu.

If I could opt out of the YouTube and Netflix app updates, I would in a heartbeat. Regardless of any new features they might offer, the concensus from my wife and I is that they are both significant steps backward in usefulness.


----------



## ajergo (Feb 20, 2002)

I am not sure if this link is posted elsewhere in this Discussion thread, but here is a link to documentation on how to use the new You Tube App for Premiere boxes: 
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/251

I did not realize the You Tube App provided by Google was called "Leanback", but I guess that is the official name.

I do not like this App very much myself (like most people in this discussion thread). BUT regardless if you love it or hate it, for now if you want to use You Tube on TiVo, we all have to learn how to use it and its definitely not easy to figure out on your own. These instructions on the TiVo Web site help a lot.


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

ajergo said:


> I am not sure if this link is posted elsewhere in this Discussion thread, but here is a link to documentation on how to use the new You Tube App for Premiere boxes:
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/251
> 
> I did not realize the You Tube App provided by Google was called "Leanback", but I guess that is the official name.
> ...


A similar article exists for Netflix: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/266/


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I noticed that the keyboard on the iPad is completely useless in the Youtube and Netflix apps. You can type but you can't use the space bar or backspace buttons. You can only use those functions with the on screen keyboard. Why would Tivo allow this?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Can the new YouTube app play 1080 res video?


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

ajergo said:


> I did not realize the You Tube App provided by Google was called "Leanback", but I guess that is the official name.


It would be more appropriate if they called it "stepback", since that's what it is.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

WHY DOES 7-SECOND SKIPBACK TAKE ME ALL THE WAY BACK TO THE BEGINNING?

Arrrrgh. I hate it. I really do.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

mikeyts said:


> Can the new YouTube app play 1080 res video?


Does not appear so, however 720p does work and looks fine.

w/ 720p, 1080i and 1080p selected, 720p is displayed, w/o 720p selected, 1080i is displayed.

I really hate that videos with ads cannot be played.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

I absolutely despise this app.

My wife tried to play the animated "Honey Bear" video for our 16-month-old son. On the first attempt, we got to sit through a YouTube advertisement before the video played. Then it played for about 10 seconds and hung. When my wife tried a second time, it played for two seconds and then skipped to the next video in the search results. When my wife tried a third time, we got a message saying "This video is not available." On the fourth try, it played through without issues.

She hates it too.


----------



## kwajr (Dec 31, 2010)

RTPGiants said:


> Add another person who finds this app terrible. The individual subscription episode feature being missing is killer.
> 
> What's worse is LG changed their app to the same as this awful one. I guess it's Google's fault really but wow just wow.


subscription is useless now i im a heavy user of youtube on tivo but now i always use my xbox


----------



## dsnotgood (Aug 26, 2010)

I hate the YouTube app as well. Try using the YouTube remote app. Works really great from my android phone. You can search and add videos to the current play list. I was very shocked how easy it all worked.


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

The Youtube app is definately written by somebody other than TiVo. Is is the same app as on my Vizio TV (with the Adobe Flash-based app engine); it sucks there just as much. The Xbox Youtube interface works great for me, although even though it is downloaded to the hard drive, it takes just as long (if not longer) to start up as the TiVo and Vizio apps.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

The Xbox seems to be the only platform getting custom video apps (they're up to 24 of them now, not counting the FiOS and Comcast ones). They all have been given Metro styling and can be controlled with voice and gestural commands through Kinect.

The only exception is Amazon Streaming Instant Video, which has a different interface on every platform I have it for (PS3, Roku 2, Xbox, Sony BDP-S390, Panasonic DMP-BDT220). All but the BDP-S390 have stylistic elements in common--colors, fonts, etc.


----------



## inahaz (Feb 22, 2008)

aadam101 said:


> I noticed that the keyboard on the iPad is completely useless in the Youtube and Netflix apps. You can type but you can't use the space bar or backspace buttons. You can only use those functions with the on screen keyboard. Why would Tivo allow this?


It looks like I am a bit slow to try this out. I became so frustrated with the interface and iPad typing i will not use it again until it is fixed. I would love to find a way to revert to the old version (and will send a message to TiVo hoping it may help). Aadam is correct. The space bar and backspace buttons do not work. So, you have to use both the TiVo remote and the iPad to type a search.

The whole YouTube experience I have loved on the TiVo is lost. My family and I would start with a search phrase and then use the drill down suggestions to explore. It seems like the drill down suggestions are no longer available. (Specific example: Going to an upcoming "train" concert so we were looking for train music videos. Did this previously on old version and tons of suggestions were available. When entering "train official video" ... Having to use two remotes due to the space bar issue... One train video came up. After watching it, the following suggestions were the same.

This is unusable for how I typically use YouTube. Frustrating as well. I will now plug in the iPad to the tv. Much better interface. I do not speak for all... But I would like to see the old interface returned.


----------



## mcdyas (Jul 4, 2012)

i've got a premiere and a series 3. the premiere has the new and incredibly awful youtube interface. the series 3 still has the old and very functional interface. i'm really hoping they don't "upgrade" my series 3 software. any way i can block that?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

About zero chance of the S3 getting the update.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

CoxInPHX said:


> About zero chance of the S3 getting the update.


And if they did, the only way to block it is to hack your box. Or unplug the network cable.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

inahaz said:


> It looks like I am a bit slow to try this out. I became so frustrated with the interface and iPad typing i will not use it again until it is fixed. I would love to find a way to revert to the old version (and will send a message to TiVo hoping it may help). Aadam is correct. The space bar and backspace buttons do not work. So, you have to use both the TiVo remote and the iPad to type a search.
> 
> The whole YouTube experience I have loved on the TiVo is lost. My family and I would start with a search phrase and then use the drill down suggestions to explore. It seems like the drill down suggestions are no longer available. (Specific example: Going to an upcoming "train" concert so we were looking for train music videos. Did this previously on old version and tons of suggestions were available. When entering "train official video" ... Having to use two remotes due to the space bar issue... One train video came up. After watching it, the following suggestions were the same.
> 
> This is unusable for how I typically use YouTube. Frustrating as well. I will now plug in the iPad to the tv. Much better interface. I do not speak for all... But I would like to see the old interface returned.


I have given up on using the app. Without the iPad keyboard it is nearly impossible. This is just utter incompetence.


----------



## RigbyPA (Dec 29, 2011)

They will be fixing the fact that you can't select individual subscriptions right?

I really can't believe how broken this is.


----------



## BigHat (Jan 25, 2004)

You guys are so right. I thought I was missing something but this is a total disaster app.


----------



## inahaz (Feb 22, 2008)

I sent a message to TiVo last week expressing my disappointment with the app. I did get a response saying last weeks 20.2.1 release should solve my issues. I have not noticed a difference.

I did ask if they would consider reverting to the old interface. That was not addressed in the response, but it appears to me it would be the most welcomed fix. (I admit I do not have an appreciation on what this would logistically entail.)


----------



## robaustin (Nov 14, 2004)

Something interesting I noticed today about the YouTube app.

I found this in the app on my Samsung Smart TV first. The apps are virtuallythe same on the TV and on the Tivo.

There is a new menu selection from the My YouTube area called "Pair Screen"

What this lets you do - is essentially control what you are watching on the app, with a mobile device. You pair your iPhone, iPad, iPod Touch, Android Phone with the Tivo. Then you can use the mobile interface on THAT to tell the youTube app what you want to see. In this way - you CAN see your subscriptions and then choose videos - it's actually pretty neat the way it works - you choose a video on the mobile device - and it starts playing about 2 seconds later on the TV.

I know not everyone has or wants to use the mobile device to control the TV - but with so many of us already using them while watching TV - it does become a progressive step to do this. I'd still like to see direct access to subscriptions, but this is not a bad solution.

--*Rob


----------



## rhenson (Sep 21, 2003)

Thanks for the ideas - playlists work for me. 

My tv isn't supported for pairing 

I came here really just to add to the list of users that REALLY don't like the new app...It makes my blood pressure rise, which is a first for me from tivo (I know its a google app...but Tivo is who I am paying!)


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

tron1977 said:


> Yeah, I though the pairing was AWESOME. Until I quit and went back in... and had to re-pair. Sucks.


I think youtube has corrected/fixed the pairing issue. I was able to pair my iPad at m.youtube.com, exit the safari browser, relaunch and the pairing was still present. I have some more testing to do but I think youtube may have fixed the issue.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

Is there a list of what controls are available? I cannot believe the TiVo team allowed such a confusing and frustrating piece of software to pass QA.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I wish i had kept 1 of my logitech revues ,the you tube leanback onthat google tv box was great! on the tivo i cant even figure how to get out of the app i always have to hit live tv to get out then hit he tivo button to get back to the menu,I thought if i went left it would take me back to the menu.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

DJQuad said:


> Is there a list of what controls are available? I cannot believe the TiVo team allowed such a confusing and frustrating piece of software to pass QA.


You mean Google right? TiVo doesn't design the app. This is purely Google's design and implementation.


----------



## moedaman (Aug 21, 2012)

innocentfreak said:


> You mean Google right? TiVo doesn't design the app. This is purely Google's design and implementation.


So Tivo doesn't approve an app that goes on their equipment?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

moedaman said:


> So Tivo doesn't approve an app that goes on their equipment?


They probably have some approval, but they probably can't dictate controls and that. Otherwise the app would control more like a TiVo does.

Now if TiVo wanted o get back into app development it would be a different story.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I'll mention that the YouTube app is now remember my "remotes" (mobile devices) so I don't have to keep setting them up every time I use YouTube on TiVo.

Using a "remote" makes the app much more usable. I still prefer the just released PS3 YouTube app since it's much faster.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

DJQuad said:


> Is there a list of what controls are available? I cannot believe the TiVo team allowed such a confusing and frustrating piece of software to pass QA.


I'd rather have the old app back. The new one takes forever to start and then it's slow and ridiculously confusing to navigate.

If YouTube developed it, is this the same interface that they put on other devices that they develop for?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

nrc said:


> If YouTube developed it, is this the same interface that they put on other devices that they develop for?


Yes, it's the same, more or less.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

nrc said:


> I'd rather have the old app back. The new one takes forever to start and then it's slow and ridiculously confusing to navigate


Me too.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> You mean Google right? TiVo doesn't design the app. This is purely Google's design and implementation.


Yep I know. I'm amazed TiVo allowed it to happen.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

Are playlists still an issue? I have some that have around 30 videos (and say so), but sometimes when I go to play them there are only about 5 videos listed.

My goodness this app is horrible.


----------



## Atomic Buffalo (Nov 21, 2002)

The Premiere I bought was supposed to get better over time as software was improved.

The Premiere is WORSE than it was a year ago.

The YouTube app sucks. And it's not just that it sucks like on every other TV-connected device, it sucks worse. The YouTube app on my Sony TV is much faster, easier to navigate content, buffers and streams better, and FF/REW controls make more sense and actually work.

Tivo's YouTube app? I cannot remember the last time I used software this bad. It is frustrating and stupid and makes me hate my Tivo. It is unusable. So I just behave like my Tivo doesn't support YouTube, because for all intents and purposes, IT DOESN'T.

Another thing -- I don't want a Netflix app or a YouTube app. I want a Tivo app. *I bought Tivo for the software.* I want consistent, intuitive navigation across all media sources. I want consistent, intuitive playback controls across all media sources. Not consistent with those source providers, _consistent with Tivo._ That was the big promise of Tivo Premiere. Between Netflix and YouTube chipping away at the Tivo Experience, it seems Tivo has forgotten what made them great, and what can keep them relevant in this era of Internet TVs.

It's not renting out space on their box to cut-rate implementations of Internet video providers' tyro interfaces.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Atomic Buffalo said:


> The YouTube app sucks. And it's not just that it sucks like on every other TV-connected device, it sucks worse. The YouTube app on my Sony TV is much faster, easier to navigate content, buffers and streams better, and FF/REW controls make more sense and actually work.
> 
> Tivo's YouTube app? I cannot remember the last time I used software this bad. It is frustrating and stupid and makes me hate my Tivo. It is unusable. So I just behave like my Tivo doesn't support YouTube, because for all intents and purposes, IT DOESN'T.


That's what I had to do as well; just pretent the TiVo can't access youtube because the new app is a UI disaster and virtually unusuable.

Sorry my favorites list is not a playlist I always want to watch in the same order! It's collection of youtube clips I might want to show to someone or watch again. Forcing me to start watching the oldest (or is the the first alphabetically?) clip, then stop it and fight through the interface before I can see a listing of favorites is just nuts.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

Not only is this app horrid for reasons mentioned in this thread, it's *buggy*.

1, The videos freeze periodically. If it's a bandwidth issue, why doesn't it just buffer? The only way to fix the freeze is to exit the app and watch the video again.

2, Sometimes the "My Playlists" disappears from the menu. The only way to fix it is to restart the app.

This app is absolute garbage. How TiVo accepted this app on their platform is totally beyond me. It's ironic that Youtube designed this one and TiVo's older Youtube app was so much better.

Having said that, I'm not blaming Youtube. I'm blaming the company I've been a customer of for years, bought 4 TiVo's from, and who I pay monthly for service.

I hope someone from TiVo responds to this thread. It's beyond ridiculous and frustrating to say the least!


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

Also, the Netflix app isn't much better. TiVo would you *please* stop allowing their apps on your platform and simply continue the development of your own apps that accesses their services. I cannot stress this enough - they are making TiVo look bad, and you are making yourselves look bad by allowing it.


----------



## inahaz (Feb 22, 2008)

On my Elite tonight, the old YouTube interface is back! Life is good!

Hopefully this is here to stay.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

On Premiere, not yet. Same ol' crappy app.


----------



## boboqui (Aug 26, 2010)

inahaz said:


> On my Elite tonight, the old YouTube interface is back! Life is good!
> 
> Hopefully this is here to stay.


+1 on premiere, but it's gone this morning.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I played with the YouTube player a bit and I have to agree that it sucks, big-time. It doesn't matter much to me since this PC is attached to the same 46" 1080p LCD panel as my TiVo Premiere, so I generally use it to view YouTube clips. Of course, I don't know whether I ever used the old TiVo YouTube player so I can't compare it to that one (I should hook up my old TiVo-S3-with-PLS-that-I-should-get-around-to-selling and try it).


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm using the YouTube app in combination with the YouTube remote feature at the mobile web version of YouTube. That works great since I can find videos I want to watch on my iPad and then simply play them on the TiVo. So all I need to do is launch the YouTube app on the TiVo and then never touch the TiVo remote until I'm done.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

Wow this app keeps getting worse and worse, if that's even possible. The menus disappear after about 3 seconds, so it's nearly impossible to choose a video within a playlist or related videos, and when I do, I look forward to a complete freeze within the first few seconds.

Well, I'm giving up with this POS app. TiVo doesn't seem to care about all these complaints. I'm not sure why they've allowed Youtube and Netflix to ruin these apps on their platform, but whatever.

I don't think they realize the brand they're hurting is *TiVo*. The fact that TiVo even accepted this crap software makes me blame them most of all, generally because TiVo is who I pay monthly.

The YouTube and Netflix apps are simply unacceptable, yet TiVo is ignoring that and doing nothing to fix it. The TiVo developers were probably glad overall that YouTube and Netflix were developing their apps that were going on TiVos, but since then, TiVo is simply not listening to their customers. These 2 apps are complete garbage, which in turn are making TiVo look worse.

Listen TiVo, you are who we pay. Give us something that actually works. I don't think that['s too much to ask.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

My toddler loves choo-choos, so I did a search on "steam railroad" and let the resulting videos play, one after the other. This resulted in some intermittent playback issues. For some videos, the playback stuttered constantly until I hit the "back" button to skip back a few sections, at which point it played back perfectly (including through the section that was just stuttering). On other videos, it would just hang with a black screen until I manually advanced to the next video.


----------



## RigbyPA (Dec 29, 2011)

Do you think TIVO (or google?) will address and fix the issue of not having ability to find individual subscriptions?

I find the Youtube app almost useless without this function.


Can I contact Tivo directly about this issue and if so how can I do that?

I just want to know that complaints are being heard.


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

You'd have better luck (although still probably close to zero) if you contact Google. The YouTube app on TiVo is written by Google (and is the same as on other Flash-based platforms, such as Vizio TVs).


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

RigbyPA said:


> Do you think TIVO (or google?) will address and fix the issue of not having ability to find individual subscriptions?
> 
> I find the Youtube app almost useless without this function.
> 
> ...


I mentioned during a chat with with support my dissatisfaction and the rep said they'd pass it along to management.

In other words, they blow it off.

Get your s#it together TiVo, Google/YouTube is making you look horrible. Again, we pay you for service, not them.


----------



## Subversive (Nov 7, 2002)

For the PlayStation 3. One is forced to use it and all it does is add a clunky GUI that forgets what you typed before and then crashes the whole system forcing a reboot.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

Heh.. Is there ANY platform that YouTube doesn't utterly suck?

I tried simply viewing all videos of a user I'm a subscriber of. I'm convinced the ones that develop these apps are clearly not actual YouTube users.

Again, I cannot believe TiVo accepted this crap. It's literally the worst app I've ever used.


----------



## nmccainjr (May 23, 2008)

Why do I have to activate Youtube all the time?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I believe Google wants to turn YouTube into a pay TV portal. First step was converting everything to "Channels". 


I just want to watch the most liked and most watched videos of the week. Google removed that from most implementations. They even hid it off the web version, though it still exists.


----------



## nmccainjr (May 23, 2008)

You have to activate it to see my channels. The problem is when I activate it, then couple days later I have ti do it again


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Google's Chromecast uses the identical icon on my iPad (TV with WiFi) as the icon when you pair your TiVo to the iPad in the TiVo YouTube app.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

sbiller said:


> Google's Chromecast uses the identical icon on my iPad (TV with WiFi) as the icon when you pair your TiVo to the iPad in the TiVo YouTube app.


Doesn't surprise me as that's the standard icon that Google and Netflix use with other devices (TiVo, PS3, Roku, etc).

I believe it's also used for DIAL.

A better question is what does this have to do with the TiVo YouTube app and why resurrect a 6 month old thread as opposed as posting in the Chromecast one?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=506775


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

morac said:


> A better question is what does this have to do with the TiVo YouTube app and why resurrect a 6 month old thread as opposed as posting in the Chromecast one?
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=506775


Quite a few TiVo users aren't even aware of the 'pairing' capability supported by the current YouTube app. That was my rationale for resurrecting this thread.

BTW, the YouTube app seems to work very well compared to the state of the app when this thread began. I wish I could say the same thing about the Netflix app.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

sbiller said:


> BTW, the YouTube app seems to work very well compared to the state of the app when this thread began. I wish I could say the same thing about the Netflix app.


I agree with both. The YouTube app was horrid at first, now it's leaps and bounds better.

The only real complaint I have now is that there's no way to go to a user's channel after watching a video. Typically videos are part of a playlist the user created and it'd be great to easily get to that.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

The YouTube app on TiVo is useless. HD streams that play fine on a laptop hiccup and sputter due to the TiVo app having nearly zero buffer.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

Does your laptop and TiVo hiccup at the same time of day? If not, it may be due to your ISP throttling YouTube. Comcast still does it, most typically in the evening until early morning. It hasn't happened to me lately in my area though.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

My roommates iPhone suddenly has the ability to fling Youtube videos to the Tivo directly from the app just like a ChromeCast. When did this get added? I can't do it in my Galaxy Note II or my iPad 2. It only works on his iPhone 4S.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

aadam101 said:


> My roommates iPhone suddenly has the ability to fling Youtube videos to the Tivo directly from the app just like a ChromeCast. When did this get added? I can't do it in my Galaxy Note II or my iPad 2. It only works on his iPhone 4S.


Sounds like this is a new feature of the YouTube app, once you pair it with a handheld (as described above.) Try pairing your other devices.

I am about to play with it. Seems like it's restricted to YouTube only. I'd like to know how/if TiVo (specifically non-Roamio) models will handle new apps in the future that get Chromecastability.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Hmmmm, It seems you can pair with just about any device. I just paired it to my laptop.

Really wish they could do this for the Netflix app. I'd be in heaven.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

aadam101 said:


> Hmmmm, It seems you can pair with just about any device. I just paired it to my laptop.


How do you pair a laptop? When I go to http://www.youtube.com/pair on my laptop it takes me to a different page.



aadam101 said:


> Really wish they could do this for the Netflix app. I'd be in heaven.


FYI: Chromecasts are $35.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I followed these instructions. Not really sure why I would want to pair to a laptop but it works.

https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/2523964?hl=en

I have a Chromecast already. I would just really prefer to never have to leave HDMI 1 on my TV.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

aadam101 said:


> Not really sure why I would want to pair to a laptop but it works.


Well, doesn't it let you 'cast videos to the TiVo? On Input 1?

Just like you would from a laptop, to a Chromecast?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

aadam101 said:


> I followed these instructions. Not really sure why I would want to pair to a laptop but it works.
> 
> https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/2523964?hl=en


Please clarify, as I'm getting stuck here...

Did you set up your laptop as the "YouTube TV Screen" or as the "mobile device?"



> Pairing your mobile device to a YouTube TV screen:
> 
> On your YouTube TV screen:
> Open the YouTube app or go to www.youtube.com/tv.
> ...


...because I was hoping to set up my laptop as the "mobile device" (to cast from) and when I go to m.youtube.com it just redirects me to the regular YouTube page.

EDIT: Nevermind, I was able to get my laptop to be recognized as a "mobile device" by setting my Safari browser's user agent to "iPhone" and going to m.youtube.com. Now I can cast YouTube videos straight to the TiVo -- no need to switch inputs to the Chromecast. However, I do need to be in the YouTube app on the TiVo, in order for for this to work. And oddly enough, I'm able to get this working via Safari but not Chrome. And only when in mobile view.

In Chrome when I am in the mobile YouTube view and I try to click a video, it wants to launch QuickTime to handle the rtsp playback.

It might just be faster to switch to the Chromecast's input for all my casting...


----------

